# NEW GUN LAW!!!



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

H.R. 45 blair holt law of february 2009 is the name of the law, go look it up and find ways you may can help, this is a law to make it harder to buy guns, nearly impossible to sale an just a small step toward outlawing guns all together..
please remember, the only people who will obey the law are the ppl who you wont have to worry about, the criminals are just that, criminals against the law... in other words, there already breakin the law by breaking into your house, why do they care if they get caught with a gun too?? if you think you have the right to own a gun, please look up this law and find out ways to help!!


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

Makes me mad. Just another way for the govt. to try to hold us down, take away our Citizenship, and make us subjects.


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

no joke, a good way to keep your kids outa trouble is taking them hunting and the new law states no one under 18 should have a gun... U.S. needs to wake up b4 it goes to s***


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's a link with more info: NRA-ILA :: Big Brother's New Target: Tracking Firearms

Since it currently has no co-sponsors, what can we actually do right now to show our disgust with the bill? Send a letter to who?


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

just make ppl aware of the law, i got it in an email and most gun owners have no idea about it. you could get in contact with NRA or sumthin like that and find out more about what you can do, i just wantd to make people aware.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

yea my husband is very upset about this.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

well the obama fans will be happy his party is working on firearms
next will V8s ppl have no freaking clue what that party stands for :hammer:


----------



## rkj32 (Jul 17, 2008)

obama is not antigun,he is not in surport of that law,u people need to do your own research and stop whating fox news.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I've been hearing about a proposed ban on so-called "assault" weapons. No truth to that?


----------



## rkj32 (Jul 17, 2008)

he said something about making it harder to purchase a 50.cal,which i agree with.if u are not in a war zone,why do u need one.this is just my opion ,how ever a man choose to defend his family it his business.we have way to many guns in this country,both legal and illegal .owning a gun does not make u safer, u r more likely to shoot a family member than a intruder.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

What's it matter if you need it or not? Some people are hunters, collectors, competitive shooters, whatever. I'd disagree about a gun making you safer. In a world full of guns, you are definitely at a disadvantage without one (for each hand lol).


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> What's it matter if you need it or not? Some people are hunters, collectors, competitive shooters, whatever. I'd disagree about a gun making you safer. In a world full of guns, you are definitely at a disadvantage without one (for each hand lol).


:goodpost: i totally agree!! im a hunter and i also know the importance of gun safety. if ppl think your more likely to shoot a family member, maybe those kinda ppl dont need a gun, shooting is last in line, you dont turn a corner pulling the trigger..

the assault gun is also said to be any pistol with an exchangable magazine, so anything other than a revolver apparently...


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

in australia u need a gun liecences and its not easy to get so i dont know wat uses complain about i think they should be banned maybe will stop all ur shooting deaths..... of make them alot harder to buy


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

money_killer said:


> in australia u need a gun liecences and its not easy to get so i dont know wat uses complain about i think they should be banned maybe will stop all ur shooting deaths..... of make them alot harder to buy


we hunt over here, not sure about in australia. and i, like alot of kids were brought up around guns and shooting sports and i know it kept me away from hangin out with the druggies, also it kept me out of trouble.. its also a great way for a father and son to bond, i will never forget the first time me and my dad went hunting together as well as most ppl who hav had that chance. so, in that sense, i dont think they should be banned at all. i can see the making it harder to get a liscence, but you cant ban guns and think gun crime will go away. just because it is illegal doesnt mean the criminals are going to not do it, and how will you protect you and your family from a intruder with a gun?

just curious, has yalls gun crimes gone away?
how would you defend yourself against someone with a gun in your house with your family?


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

just found this, 
“However, the use of handguns in homicides in Australia has increased from 13% in 1995/96 to 42% in 1998/99. Positively though, not one handgun used in a homicide between 1997 and 1999 was used by a licensed owner.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

marshjo said:


> we hunt over here, not sure about in australia. and i, like alot of kids were brought up around guns and shooting sports and i know it kept me away from hangin out with the druggies, also it kept me out of trouble.. its also a great way for a father and son to bond, i will never forget the first time me and my dad went hunting together as well as most ppl who hav had that chance. so, in that sense, i dont think they should be banned at all. i can see the making it harder to get a liscence, but you cant ban guns and think gun crime will go away. just because it is illegal doesnt mean the criminals are going to not do it, and how will you protect you and your family from a intruder with a gun?
> 
> just curious, has yalls gun crimes gone away?
> how would you defend yourself against someone with a gun in your house with your family?


i can understand where ur coming from.

they is always crime rarely any shootings at all. we cant defend our selfs.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

marshjo said:


> we hunt over here, not sure about in australia. and i, like alot of kids were brought up around guns and shooting sports and i know it kept me away from hangin out with the druggies, also it kept me out of trouble.. its also a great way for a father and son to bond, i will never forget the first time me and my dad went hunting together as well as most ppl who hav had that chance. so, in that sense, i dont think they should be banned at all. i can see the making it harder to get a liscence, but you cant ban guns and think gun crime will go away. just because it is illegal doesnt mean the criminals are going to not do it, and how will you protect you and your family from a intruder with a gun?
> 
> just curious, has yalls gun crimes gone away?
> how would you defend yourself against someone with a gun in your house with your family?


Could not agree more. If banning guns is supposed to stop gun crimes, then I guess banning pencils would stop misspelled words. lol


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

The reason the 2nd Amendment is in place is so that we can protect ourselves from the Govt. So, yes, I do see a problem with banning "assault" weapons.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Exactly. Great point.


----------



## rkj32 (Jul 17, 2008)

just play devil's advocate ,but what will assault riffle do against a tank or airplane,unless its a 50.cal,then u can bring down a passenger plane.that law was made when the gun was the most power full weapon.our best defense against a tyrant ,is the constitution .i mean were u people this mad,when bush signed the patriot act.laws to spy on their own people.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

you can mouth of what you want but he said country folk clinking to our GUNS and our religion and made a big deal out of miss clitlons pro gun statments i believe he he called her annie okkley 
and beside that's one of the DNC plat form issues 
these are fact's look them up 
i and sorry big worlds and bumper sticker's don't put food on my table so i cant suport this screw up 
no lobbiset and no tax cheats lmfao change for hope and change for hope lol omg 
get over it


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

It's funny how people go overboard when talking about guns. This bill looks pretty good to me. I own 5 guns and I'm not scared. I don't understand why people get mad at legislators for legislating!!! I mean it is their job to say what we can and can't do. We vote them in and they create law. That's democracy folks!!! 

On point if licensing and registration of an object means that they're going to take the objects away your cars and boats will be taken away first.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*Something to think about*...

I don't carry a gun to kill people.
I carry a gun to keep from being killed.

I don't carry a gun to scare people.
I carry a gun because sometimes this world can be a scary place..

I don't carry a gun because I'm paranoid.
I carry a gun because there are real threats in the world.

I don't carry a gun because I'm evil..
I carry a gun because I have lived long enough to see the evil in the world.

I don't carry a gun because I hate the government.
I carry a gun because I understand the limitations of government.

I don't carry a gun because I'm angry.
I carry a gun so that I don't have to spend the rest of my life hating myself for failing to be prepared.

I don't carry a gun because I want to shoot someone.
I carry a gun because I want to die at a ripe old age in my bed, and not on a sidewalk somewhere tomorrow afternoon.

I don't carry a gun because I'm a cowboy.
I carry a gun because, when I die and go to heaven, I want to be a cowboy.

I don't carry a gun to make me feel like a man.
I carry a gun because men know how to take care of themselves and the ones they love.

I don't carry a gun because I feel inadequate.
I carry a gun because unarmed and facing three armed thugs, I am inadequate.

I don't carry a gun because I love it.
I carry a gun because I love life and the people who make it meaningful to me.

Police Protection is an oxymoron. Free citizens must protect themselves.
Police do not protect you from crime, they usually just investigate the
crime after it happens and then call someone in to clean up the mess.

Personally, I carry a gun because I'm too young to die and too old to
take a whoopin
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A LITTLE GUN HISTORY

In 1929, the Soviet Union established gun control. From 1929 to 1953, about 20 million dissidents, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up and exterminated.
------------------------------ 
In 1911, Turkey established gun control. From 1915 to 1917, 1.5 million Armenians, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up and exterminated.
------------------------------ 
Germany established gun control in 1938 and from 1939 to 1945, a total of 13 million Jews and others who were unable to defend themselves were rounded up and exterminated.
------------------------------ 
China established gun control in 1935. From 1948 to 1952, 20 million political dissidents, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up and exterminated
------------------------------ 
Guatemala established gun control in 1964. >From 1964 to 1981, 100,000 Mayan Indians, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up and exterminated.
---- ------------- ------------- 
Uganda established gun control in 1970. From 1971 to 1979, 300,000 Christians, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up and exterminated.
------------------------------ 
Cambodia established gun control in 1956. From 1975 to 1977, one million educated people, unable to defend themselves, were rounded up and exterminated.
----------------------------- 
Defenseless people rounded up and exterminated in the 20th Century because of gun control: 56 million.
------------------------------ 
It has now been 12 months since gun owners in Australia were forced by new law to surrender 640,381 personal firearms to be destroyed by their own Government, a program costing Australia taxpayers more than $500 million dollars. The first year results are now in:

List of 7 items:

Australia-wide, homicides are up 3.2 percent.

Australia-wide, assaults are up 8.6 percent.

Australia-wide, armed robberies are up 44 percent (yes, 44 percent)!

In the state of Victoria alone, homicides with firearms are now up 300 percent. Note that while the law-abiding citizens turned them in, the criminals did not, and criminals still possess their guns!

While figures over the previous 25 years showed a steady decrease in armed robbery with firearms, this has changed drastically upward in the past 12 months, since criminals now are guaranteed that their prey is unarmed.

There has also been a dramatic increase in break-ins and assaults of the ELDERLY. Australian politicians are at a loss to explain how public safety has decreased, after such monumental effort, and expense was expended in successfully ridding Australian society of guns. The Australian experience and the other historical facts above prove it.

You won't see this data on the US evening news, or hear politicians disseminating this information.

Guns in the hands of honest citizens save lives and property and, yes, gun-control laws adversely affect only the law-abiding citizens.

Take note my fellow Americans, before it's too late!

The next time someone talks in favor of gun control, please remind them of this history lesson.

With guns, we are 'citizens'. Without them, we are 'subjects'.

During WWII the Japanese decided not to invade America because they knew most Americans were ARMED!

If you value your freedom, please spread this anti-gun control message to all of your friends.

The purpose of fighting is to win. There is no possible victory in defense. The sword is more important than the shield, and skill is more important than either. The final weapon is the brain. All else is supplemental.

SWITZERLAND ISSUES EVERY HOUSEHOLD A GUN! SWITZERLAND 'S GOVERNMENT TRAINS EVERY ADULT THEY ISSUE A RIFLE.. SWITZERLAND HAS THE LOWEST GUN RELATED CRIME RATE OF ANY CIVILIZED COUNTRY IN THE WORLD!!!

IT'S A NO BRAINER! DON'T LET OUR GOVERNMENT WASTE MILLIONS OF OUR TAX DOLLARS IN AN EFFORT TO MAKE ALL LAW ABIDING CITIZENS AN EASY TARGET.

I'm a firm believer of the 2nd Amendment!
Along with the Constitution and the entire Bill of Rights!

[/font]


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

The Congress, Senate, and President are supposed to work within the confines of the US Constitution, not against the Constitution. Anything not addressed in the Constitution is supposed to be left up to the State Legislators.

As for the "how do we fight planes and tanks" well, it would be a challenge, but I'd rather die fighting for my freedoms, then live under oppression.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd be willing to bet that the vast majority of American military would not fight American citizens. If they did, I would consider them traitors.


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

I know many people in the Military say that they vowed to protect the Constitution from threats Foreign and Domestic. So, I'd say that not all, but a good amount would help fight with the people more than against the people.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I hear the same things. That's probably why it's not happened yet.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

All Americans are expected to own guns excercise your rights people. Switzerland has the right idea. I don't think alot of sheltered hippies realize how close you are to an extremely violent situation that could have been avoided by owning a gun. This world is in a downward spiral. Violence is escalating and it WILL be in your home before you know it.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

looking down the receiving end of a gun barrell can be disturbing (to say the very least). Pro safety, pro ownership, pro respect until disrespected.


----------

